# Post your Tivo Series 3 setup



## toddwinkler

I wanted to start a thread so people could show off their setups with their new Tivo Series 3 boxes hooked up.

My setup is a Sony 50" KDF50E2000, Xbox 360, and Tivo Series 3 connected via HDMI. Accessories include our Burlesque lady side table, vintage Mobil Gas sign, and Ikea Oppli TV stand. Sorry for the horrible photography. A bad camera and badly placed overhead lighting don't make for a good picture.

Watching SportsCenter off of the Tivo box










The Tivo Series 3 menu










Friday Night Lights on NBC playing from the Tivo










Halo Wars Trailer










Team Fortress 2 Trailer


----------



## deeremj

Nice Setup...I have been looking for a stand for my 50" Vizio, did not even think of IKEA.

I am thinking of the BENNO since it has doors which would hopefully squash the sound of my 750gb seagate hard drive, but the OPPLI sure looks nice in you setup and has casters which are a must for this setup.


----------



## Dan203

I'm going to rewire my whole entertainment center this weekend. Once I've got it done I'll take a picture.

Dan


----------



## Cloud

Here's mine...


----------



## Canoehead

deeremj said:


> Nice Setup...I have been looking for a stand for my 50" Vizio, did not even think of IKEA.
> 
> I am thinking of the BENNO since it has doors which would hopefully squash the sound of my 750gb seagate hard drive, but the OPPLI sure looks nice in you setup and has casters which are a must for this setup.


I have a Benno - be very careful with the doors - I have to keep each one 50% open or I'll cook either by Tivos on one side or the receiver and DVD on the other.


----------



## vman41

Dan203 said:


> I'm going to rewire my whole entertainment center this weekend.


I keep a schematic of the wiring just so I can keep things straight:


Code:


                                                                   26-SEP-2006

           +--------------+               +-------S_h_a_r_p--------+
           | Phono+preamp >-+             +                       A<--+
           +--------------+ |   +---------< Monitor           ant O>  |
                            |   | (audio) |                       B<  |
                            |   |         | inp                    |  |
           +Y_a_m_a_h_a-----v---v--+      |  2 1 4 3               |  |
           |               CD  MD  |      +--^-^-^-^---------------+  |
           |                       >---------+ | |                    |
           |        coax       opt |           | |                     \____...
           |         DVD   VCR DTV |           | |                     / CATV
           +----------^----^-^--^--+           | |   +---T_i_V_o---+  |
                      |    | |  |              | +---<HDMI     cbl.<--+
                      |    | |  +--------------)-----<audio    ant.<---+
               +------^--+ | |               +-)-----<A/V      A/V >-+ |
               | 5 D V D | | |   +---------+ | |     +-------------+ | | attic
 TV            | changer | | +---< X B o x | | |                     | +----...
 Inp. Labels   +---------+ |     +---------+ | |                     |  ant.
  1: DVD                   |  +-----------+  | |     +-------------+ |   
  2: DVD-audio             |  |  V C R    <--+ +-----<   D V D     | |   
  3: DVR/PVR(S-video)      |  |           >---------->L1         L3<-+
  4: DVR/PVR(hdmi)         |  +-----------+      +---<opt recorder |  
                            \___________________/    +-------------+

The Sharp box is the TV and the Yamaha box is an HT receiver (which doesn't have enough optical inputs). I wish Visio had ready templates for laying these out.


----------



## g808

Not a very good picture, but here's one I took after I first set it up. I'll try to take a better one and post it.


----------



## Dan203

vman41 said:


> I keep a schematic of the wiring just so I can keep things straight:


I've always been really good with wiring entertainment systems and keeping everything straight in my head. My current setup is very complex, and I still know exactly where everything goes and how it works. I'm also the guy all my friends and family call when they need something hooked up.

Dan


----------



## ah30k

I pulled out an old POS builders grade fireplace and built into the chimney area. Note the DT still below the S3.


----------



## megaphore

Nice rigs! I have too much clutter to take a picture of my setup.


----------



## amjustice

So Here is my Setup...








TV: Sony Bravia KDL-V40XBR1
DVR: Series 3 (Of Course)
DVD: Sony DVD Player (nothing too fancy)
Game Systems: XBox 360 & PS2
Reciever: Pioneer VSX-D912
Speakers: Klipsch RSX4 (Fronts & Rears), RCX4 (Center), RW-8 (Sub, not pictured)
Cable: Comcast HD Box (for my wife so she can still watch On-Demand)
Remote: Logitech Harmony 880 
TV Stand: BDI 9425 ICON (I was very pleasently surprised to find that this matched the Series 3 quite well, also a great very solid TV stand)


----------



## Bierboy

Top to bottom --
Speakers: Polk RT55 Mains - Polk PSW10 Sub - Polk CS 245i Center - (not pictured) Polk RT25 Rears
Hitachi 51UWX20B Rear Projection TV
Onkyo TX-SR601S receiver
Denon DVM 1815 CD/DVD player
S3 pimped out to WeaKnees 750GB Seagate DB35
APC Backup UPS ES 500
Panamax Max 4300 Line Conditioner/Surge Suppressor


----------



## loubob57




----------



## squiddohio

When I remodelled this room, I built in bookcases and shelves for the AV equipment. For SD programs, the two Sony S1s at the top do the trick and free up the S3 for HD recording. I still have the SA8300, but depending on how things go with the S3, that may go back to TWC. The plasma is a 42 Fujitsu. Not visible is the Buttkicker, or the speakers for the rear channels built into the ceiling at the rear of the room. 

For convenience, the back of all the devices on the shelves on the right are accessed through a hole in the wall in the adjoining room behind the plasma (a bathroom). This opening in the wall is hidden behind a painting, which is hinged on the left side so it does not have to be removed from the wall in order to access and adjust the cables, which happens more than you think.


----------



## Dan203

OK I rewired everything, got rid of a few TiVos, and here is my new setup....










My camera sucks, so the picture is a little crappy. There are now two S3 units, a Pioneer DVD-RW unit, a Toshiba DVD-RW unit, and Onkyo A/V receiver, an Octava HDMI switch, a modded XBox and hiding behind that black sheet of paper a LeapFrog distribution system and an RCA VH920 remote control switch.

Dan


----------



## ashu

Dan203 said:


> OK I rewired everything, got rid of a few TiVos, and here is my new setup....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


Creepy - my layout is a mirror image of yours (and in Silver, not black) in terms of furniture 
Of course, it lacks the two S3s, but one will magically appear between now and Christmas.

Placeholder pic of mine ... it's outdated (I no longer have the sub nor the Dish receiver), and yes I don't own an S3 yet, so I'll update this when I add an S3. Of course, it'll replace the abominable 'DVR' from Adelphia  And yes, your eyes aren't deceiving you ... I actually own a tape deck AND a VCR 










Whoa, I noticed this image even predates my 6412!


----------



## ingenue007

i have:
- samsung 46'' dlp hlr series
- tivo series 3 w/lifetime
- harmon kardon avr 435 w/7.1 surround sound
- oppo 971h dvd player 
- roku m500 soundbridge
- logitech harmony 880 remote 
- xbox
- dual 704 turntable
- crate and barrel latitude media center.

my h/k is at repair center for slight buzz. i'll post pic when i get it back.


----------



## mathwhiz

Here's my setup, my new Samsung HL-S6187W TV and my new Series 3. I still have a series 1 hooked up and a VCR (yeeps).


----------



## TostitoBandito

Still piecing mine together:

Sharp 46D62U 1080P LCD (just came out, yay!, looks beautiful)
Tivo Series 3 w/lifetime
Panasonic Progressive Scan DVD Player
JVC Laserdisc Player
Sony 5200 ES Receiver/video processor (coming in a couple weeks)
Harman Kardon HKTS-14 with two extra speakers for a full 7.1 channels

Once the receiver is here I will be running HDMI into the receiver from the Tivo, component/optical in from the DVD player, and video/optical in from the Laserdisc player, and then run one HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV. I'm really looking forward to getting a HD disc player of some flavor, but I'm not touching anything until there is a solution to the format issue, either through dual format hardware or one format going away.


----------



## Dan203

I wish andyf would chime in here, he has one of the cleanest setups I've ever seen. He's got an LCD TV mounted on a wall with a Yamaha 5.1 sound projector unit below it and a single S3 TiVo in a cubby hole just below that. It looks like something out of a catalog.

Dan


----------



## andyf

Dan203 said:


> I wish andyf would chime in here, he has one of the cleanest setups I've ever seen. He's got an LCD TV mounted on a wall with a Yamaha 5.1 sound projector unit below it and a single S3 TiVo in a cubby hole just below that. It looks like something out of a catalog.
> 
> Dan


Well thanks alot Dan. I'm going to remember this thread when I get home this afternoon and I'll post the picture.

BTW, I broke down last week and bought the subwoofer for it. Quite a difference. I'll take a new picture and post it later.


----------



## ashu

Dan203 said:


> I wish andyf would chime in here, he has one of the cleanest setups I've ever seen. He's got an LCD TV mounted on a wall with a Yamaha 5.1 sound projector unit below it and a single S3 TiVo in a cubby hole just below that. It looks like something out of a catalog.
> 
> Dan


Sheesh ... you're actually praising someone who has one of those gimmicky all-in-one speakers? Next you'll be recommending Bose products 

 

Post away, andy ... space efficiency has it's value too!


----------



## Dan203

I actually recommened the Yamaha audio projector to Andy. I had read really positive reviews of them in a couple of magazine, and he was looking for something cleaner then mounting 5 speakers around the room. I'm actually going to seriously considering getting one next time I move. I hate wiring the speakers for my current setup.

Dan


----------



## ashu

Dan203 said:


> I actually recommened the Yamaha audio projector to Andy. I had read really positive reviews of them in a couple of magazine, and he was looking for something cleaner then mounting 5 speakers around the room. I'm actually going to seriously considering getting one next time I move. I hate wiring the speakers for my current setup.
> 
> Dan


Gahh - non-masochist wimp! 
I agree that avoiding the hasle may have its benefits, but I've heard the SQ on one of these at (I think it was) Tweeter and not been even remotely impressed compared to my Yamaha/Athena setup. That cost about the same (but yeah, MSRPs are much higher)


----------



## Dan203

To each his own. Some people prefer form over function. 

Plus I've heard that these things are very particular about how they are setup, so I'm not sure I would trust one at tweeter unless it was in a controlled room and you know it was setup correctly.

Dan


----------



## NOD

Boy, most of you guys are a lot cleaner than I am. 

I have my series 3 in my 'home office,' which is really just code for my electronics playroom. My wife wasn't really that interested in the series 3, and was just happy when I moved one of my series 2's out to the living room w/ my trusty old series 1.

Home Office (since taking this pic, I've re-oriented the L-desk to have an open area ready for the arrival of the ps3 I pre-ordered last week  ):










Westinghouse LVM42W2 
Onkyo HTS790
Sony 400-disk DVD changer
an old series 1
series 3
ibook, sunflower imac, and powerbook (pb is hooked up to HT via DVI)

Heck, my living room is even more of a mess:










I hope to someday become a neatfreak about my HT setup, but I think I'm just too lazy.


----------



## Dan203

I cleaned mine up a lot yesterday when I redid it. I wire tied a lot of things and even put the little wire cover plate on the back of the rack on. (before with all the S2 units there were too many wires for it to fit)

Dan


----------



## andyf

ashu said:


> Gahh - non-masochist wimp!
> I agree that avoiding the hasle may have its benefits, but I've heard the SQ on one of these at (I think it was) Tweeter and not been even remotely impressed compared to my Yamaha/Athena setup. That cost about the same (but yeah, MSRPs are much higher)


It may not be the world's best sounding audio setup, but consider I *was* using the little speakers that came with the TV ........

Dan's right, you have to set it up in the room and position it where it will be at. Fortunately this thing comes with a microphone which you position where you sit, then run auto-setup and it configures itself.

Also, I've never heard a "good" system before so I've got nothing to compare it to. I'm very happy with the improved sound, especially with the sub-woofer.


----------



## ashu

andyf said:


> It may not be the world's best sounding audio setup, but consider I *was* using the little speakers that came with the TV ........
> 
> Dan's right, you have to set it up in the room and position it where it will be at. Fortunately this thing comes with a microphone which you position where you sit, then run auto-setup and it configures itself.
> 
> Also, I've never heard a "good" system before so I've got nothing to compare it to. I'm very happy with the improved sound, especially with the sub-woofer.


Fair 'nuff ... I happen to like what Yamaha does, usually ... and the Tweeter setup may have been inadequate too.

I wasn't being snobbish ... I likely spent less, if barely more on my 5.1 speakers as you did on yours, but I enjoyed laying them out and calibrating them (by ear, haven't tried my Yamaha's auto config mike yet) and testing them with a few good sources.

But of course, either option is VASTLY preferable to tinny TV speakers (mine are now disconnected and in storage!)


----------



## andyf

ah30k said:


> I pulled out an old POS builders grade fireplace and built into the chimney area. Note the DT still below the S3.


I did the same except I drywalled, hung the TV and the sound projector.


----------



## NOD

what you need is more Tivo plush dolls.


----------



## ashu

andyf said:


> I did the same except I drywalled, hung the TV and the sound projector.


If ever there were a situation, placement and room layout that begged for a single speaker HT system plus sub, of course  ), then yours is it.

Good choice Andy, good suggestion Dan!


----------



## ah30k

andyf said:


> I did the same except I drywalled, hung the TV and the sound projector.


The TV gets much more use than the old fireplace, plus I had no real usable wall space when the fp was there.


----------



## Bierboy

Andy - Must one wipe one's feet before approaching the sacred S3?


----------



## andyf

ah30k said:


> The TV gets much more use than the old fireplace, plus I had no real usable wall space when the fp was there.


I'm in Houston. Why do they insist in putting in fireplaces?

One must remove outer footwear when entering. I do.


----------



## alee

A few pics of my setup...


----------



## cwoody222

My TV just seems small in comparison  But, in my defense, my apt is small and I don't sit far away. Sorry about the flash glare. Hiro from Heroes didn't show up as well as I hoped he could


----------



## bferrell

Here's my main, familly room setup









And here's my master bedroom


----------



## fritolayguy

Here is my setup for my series 3 and all of the extras.....


----------



## CiP




----------



## DCIFRTHS

andyf said:


> ... One must remove outer footwear when entering. I do.


I'm the same way, and everyone hates me for it


----------



## JanS

My setup is a Sony XBR2 46 in. panel. I still have my S2 connected and available as in input here. One day soon this S2 will be moved to the bedroom TV. 

I also wish to have some kind of audio processor next on the toy wish list...

It would also be nice to clean up the cable mess. But it doesn't really bother me. But it would be nice to have a second panduit and get rid of redundant and unneeded cables..

Cheers,
--jans


----------



## octomonkee

My set-up (sorry, no pic):

Component from Tivo to flat panel tv
Optical audio from Tivo to DVD/Receiver/surround
HDMI from DVD/Receiver/surround to flat panel tv

Things seem to be working awesome. Had to use the component cables from Tivo to TV because my receiver doesn't have an HDMI in. Totally wish it did.

Does my set-up seem pretty straight forward? Is there a better solution giving the equipment I have?


----------



## Franco

I really need to take some pictures of my setup, just haven't had the time. Anyhoo, the Series3 gets the deluxe treatment in my house, meaning the dedicated media room. The S3 is in the media room closet along with all the other components. I have the S3 connected via HDMI to my Yamaha RX-V1600 receiver. For speakers, I'm using Definitive Technology for the L and R towers (each with their own subs), another Definitive Technology speaker for the center, and finally 4 ceiling speakers for surround. The HDMI out from the receiver then connects to my Optoma HD72 projector, shining it's bright light onto a Da-Lite 120" diagonal 16:9 fixed projector screen. Watching content in 720p and 1080i is astounding!


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Franco said:


> I really need to take some pictures of my setup, just haven't had the time. Anyhoo, the Series3 gets the deluxe treatment in my house, meaning the dedicated media room. The S3 is in the media room closet along with all the other components. I have the S3 connected via HDMI to my Yamaha RX-V1600 receiver. For speakers, I'm using Definitive Technology for the L and R towers (each with their own subs), another Definitive Technology speaker for the center, and finally 4 ceiling speakers for surround. The HDMI out from the receiver then connects to my Optoma HD72 projector, shining it's bright light onto a Da-Lite 120" diagonal 16:9 fixed projector screen. Watching content in 720p and 1080i is astounding!


Nice setup. I would love to see some pics if you get the chance.

Which Definitive Technology front speakers do you have? Are you running the subs from the line level outputs on the Yamaha, or using the internal crossover on the main speakers?


----------



## Franco

The front speakers are BP-7006, which are bi-polar. The built-in subs on those speakers are truly separate, so I'm connecting them to the receiver via the subwoofer line-level connection to the Yamaha. For the center I went a notch higher and got the CLR-2002. That center speaker is BIG, but since so much audio comes out of the center channel I knew I wouldn't regret it...and I haven't.  

As soon as I can get the look of the room finished I'll try to take some pics.


----------



## ashu

Franco said:


> For the center I went a notch higher and got the CLR-2002. That center speaker is BIG, but *since so much audio comes out of the center channel* I knew I wouldn't regret it...and I haven't.


He he ... tell that to the folks in this thread 

Nice HT setup, btw ... eager to see some photos!


----------



## rtjones

andyf said:


> I did the same except I drywalled, hung the TV and the sound projector.


Quite creative, putting your systems into an unused fireplace. Looks very nice, and clean.


----------



## rtjones

alee said:


> A few pics of my setup...


Nice looking system, alee.


----------



## Franco

ashu said:


> He he ... tell that to the folks in this thread
> 
> Nice HT setup, btw ... eager to see some photos!


I don't want to tell anyone different. I'm certainly no audio expert; nothing like looking at a few super-intelligent posts at avsforums to tell me that. The dialog in any discrete 5.1 soundtrack is very important to me, so for ME it makes a big difference to have that center channel in my setup.


----------



## Franco

P.S. The pictures of alee's setup are definitely my favorite looking from the bunch. That's a really sharp, clean setup you have there, alee! What are those speakers?


----------



## rtjones

First, thanks to toddwinkler for starting this thread. Great idea. Thanks to all that have shared. I've really enjoyed looking at the pics, and reading about other's systems. I'll take a pic of mine later, but this is what I have.

- 50" Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK calibrated plasma (viewed from 90")
- PSB T65 mains, T65 surrounds, C60 center
- Velodyne DD12 sub
- Salamander stand
- Denon AVR-3805 receiver
- Denon DVD-2910 dDVD player
- Panamax 5400 power conditioner
- S3 (obviously!  ) on wireless network
- PS2 game console
- Xantech IR repeater (all components & sub)
- Niles IR flasher (to control Lutron dimmer)
- Harmony 880 remote
- all in 200 sq ft dedicated room, seating for 3

Fortunately, it's my wife's favorite room in our home!


----------



## alee

Franco said:


> P.S. The pictures of alee's setup are definitely my favorite looking from the bunch. That's a really sharp, clean setup you have there, alee! What are those speakers?


Thanks! I re-did my home theater about a year ago and made a conscious effort to try and make my NYC apartment look like a home and not a college dorm room. The dorm room years may be more than a decade behind me, but old habits are hard to break!

The speakers are Gallo Acoustics Reference 3 speakers (Gallo has since updated them to the 3.1). They're fantastic speakers and definitely worth an audition, even if you're not in the market... they have a very distinctive sound that you'd be hard pressed to replicate without spending significantly more.


----------



## SCSIRAID

Here is mine.


----------



## Franco

I finally got a little un-lazy and took some pictures. First picture is the components in the rack that's in the media room closet. The next picture shows the speakers with the projector screen, but floods light on the screen. Screen after that is a much better idea of what the screen looks like with the lights out (though it does look better than even that picture, imho). Last picture is the projector hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## SeanC




----------



## monkeydust

S3 is on my TV stand in the center; S2 is on the shelf on the left with my last gen consoles.


----------



## AVSman

My setup:

Panasonic 50" plasma (TH-50PX60U)
S3 (ahhhhhh.....)  
S2 (upgraded to 133 hrs)
Oppo DVD player (970HD)
Kenwood HTIB from 5 or 6 years ago (not too impressive, I know, but it's light years better than TV speakers!)


----------



## wannaHD

Getting an appropriate stand was biggest trick. After much looking settled on the stand recently announced for new SONY SXRD 60&70" HDTV... ($699 with free shipping). Had body shop paint silver top a "Granite Mica" (from Lexus paint chip)

TV is 50" Pioneer FHD1. Setup includes: S3, Bose sound system, DVD and Mac Mini. 
Absolutely love S3 with FHD1!!!!!!!!!! God bless you TIVO for not making me wait any longer for HDTV dream.


----------



## wannaHD

Getting an appropriate stand was biggest trick. After much looking settled on the stand recently announced for new SONY SXRD 60&70" HDTV... ($699 with free shipping). Had body shop paint silver top a "Granite Mica" (from Lexus paint chip)

TV is 50" Pioneer FHD1. Setup includes: S3, Bose sound system, DVD and Mac Mini. 
Absolutely love S3 with FHD1!!!!!!!!!! God bless you TIVO for not making me wait any longer for HDTV dream.


----------



## ashu

Whew ... finally!

An ultra-close Macro with a super-steady hand while it rebooted ...










Setup Pictures ...









and










Devices -

Component Shelf Top down)
S3 TiVo
VCR , and in front of it
XM Roady 1 with the XM SkyFi2 mount next to it
Moto 6412 HD DVR from Adelphia
MonoPrice.com 5x1 HDMI switch (all inputs in use)
Toshiba HD-upconverting DVD player
Toshiba RS-TX20 TiVo/DVD burner (time to sell this bad boy!)
S2 TiVo (will be giving up Lifetime to the S3 ... kind soul)
Sonoy dual Cassette Deck (DOuble  ... craigslist!)
Yamaha HTR-5790 Receiver (no HDMI, has Component upconvert)

TV Stand (Top down)
Sceptre 42" 1080P LCD HDTV
Gyro RF keyboard for PC use (PCs on right, out of sight)
Sceptre off-board 'Media Box' - Power, tuners, inputs
Athena Centre Speaker, with Gyr RF mouse to its left


----------



## mattack

wannaHD said:


> Getting an appropriate stand was biggest trick. After much looking settled on the stand recently announced for new SONY SXRD 60&70" HDTV... ($699 with free shipping).


You mean that the STAND is $700? Cough!!!!


----------



## phototrek

Sony 46" 1080P LCD; JVC zone free NTSC/PAL DVD; ancient Sony CD player; Sony 930 MD recorder; Series3; Series1 (hacked); ancient receiver; ancient VCR; ReVox B215S tape deck. Crappy speakers not shown - I am a visual creature, sound doesn't matter to me much


----------



## ashu

phototrek said:


> Sony 46" 1080P LCD; JVC zone free NTSC/PAL DVD; ancient Sony CD player; Sony 930 MD recorder; Series3; Series1 (hacked); ancient receiver; ancient VCR; ReVox B215S tape deck. Crappy speakers not shown - I am a visual creature, sound doesn't matter to me much


How do dents in the cases of your components appeal to your visual senses? 

Seriously, get a multi-shelf stand, already!

Nice collection of toys, tho'


----------



## alee

ashu said:


> How do dents in the cases of your components appeal to your visual senses?


Looks like he's got plenty of room down below... he just has to clear out that "stuff".

Video tapes? C'mon!


----------



## phototrek

ashu said:


> How do dents in the cases of your components appeal to your visual senses?
> 
> Seriously, get a multi-shelf stand, already!


It used to be two tower o' goodies, but the new big TV takes too much damn space. Maybe after the wave of destruction has gone through (which also explains the empty shelves):










> Nice collection of toys, tho'


Thanks. I am particularly proud of the B215S, for which I have absolutely no use other than sentimental value from my youth 

The videotapes are there to give her something to chew on


----------



## cotton168

Keep the room setup photos coming. Some of you have really clean setups. Mine? Well, I'm too embarrassed to show because it just looks blah!  However, after I move, I am getting brand new stands for all my lovely components including the S3.

Keep up the good work everyone! 

For those that want to know, I have the following "stuff":

42" Fujitsu Plasmavision 
TiVo S3
Denon AVR-2307CI
Psyclone Switch
Panasonic DMR-E20
Panasonic DMR-E30
Toshiba HD-A1


----------



## rtjones

wannaHD said:


> Getting an appropriate stand was biggest trick. After much looking settled on the stand recently announced for new SONY SXRD 60&70" HDTV... ($699 with free shipping). Had body shop paint silver top a "Granite Mica" (from Lexus paint chip)
> 
> TV is 50" Pioneer FHD1. Setup includes: S3, Bose sound system, DVD and Mac Mini.
> Absolutely love S3 with FHD1!!!!!!!!!! God bless you TIVO for not making me wait any longer for HDTV dream.


----------



## aggets

heres my setup not the cleanest setup but i cant see any wires from where i sit and im not married so it works for me

Sony KDS-R50XBR1
Sony DVP-CX995V
DENON AVR-2307CI
KLIPSCH RF-35
KLIPSCH RC-52
KLIPSCH RS-52
YAMAHA SUB
TIVO SERIES 3


----------



## Sy-

OK I'll play too... From top down:
Sony 60" SXRD KDS-60A2000
Showcenter 200
Tivo S3

That's all. Notice no reciever. Surround system will be last thing purchased. Also notice no DVD player. All my movies are ripped to a 5tb Server and streamed through the Showcenter... VOD baby! I know you are all admiring my TV Stand too... Walmart $90... It's temporary We are having a Built-In built in. Just approved the designs and it should be done in a few weeks then I get to buy the suround system.


----------



## timdorr

I'll have to post mine in about two weeks when I move, but for now, this is what I've got at the apartment:

__
https://flic.kr/p/73100463


----------



## infinitespecter

Here is a fairly bad picture of how I had the S3 setup the day I got it. I plan on taking a more updated pic once all my new goodies get here Wednesday (replacing the LCD with a CRT and adding an Xbox 360 HD-DVD player).


----------



## GT1Boy

I'm in also.

56" Toshiba 56MX195 1080p DLP HDTV(I finally took the ugly red TV Guide sticker off of it right after taking the picture.)
Old Sony 4 Head HiFi Stereo VCR
RCA DVR2160 (previously used for HD recording before the Series 3 purchase)
Tivo Series 3
JVC TH-C6
Logitech Harmony 520
Xbox
Xbox 360 with Silver faceplace
PS2


----------



## rodalpho

How do you have a recently deleted folder? Is that a s3 showing there?


----------



## alee

rodalpho said:


> How do you have a recently deleted folder? Is that a s3 showing there?


Heh, that looks like an S3 to me... maybe belonging to a beta tester?


----------



## GT1Boy

rodalpho said:


> How do you have a recently deleted folder? Is that a s3 showing there?


Where? I don't see one.


----------



## smashtheqube

Here's my setup


----------



## cotton168

infinitespecter said:


> Here is a fairly bad picture of how I had the S3 setup the day I got it. I plan on taking a more updated pic once all my new goodies get here Wednesday (replacing the LCD with a CRT and adding an Xbox 360 HD-DVD player).


Hey infinitespecter, just one question about your setup. What is that little device that is on top of the S3 with all the LED lights? Very interesting as I have never seen it before.


----------



## rodalpho

Good to hear that the s3 fall update is at least in closed beta. Hopefully they'll allow us to sign up to receive it soon.


----------



## Bierboy

timdorr said:


> I'll have to post mine in about two weeks when I move, but for now, this is what I've got at the apartment:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/73100463


Don't see an S3?


----------



## rasandefur

I feel like a proud papa.
TV is a Sharp LCD (37D90U).


----------



## Bierboy

rodalpho said:


> Good to hear that the s3 fall update is at least in closed beta. Hopefully they'll allow us to sign up to receive it soon.


...and this post has something to do with the title of this thread how?....


----------



## rodalpho

Sorry, officer. I didn't realize that the forum police were watching so closely. Please don't take it as disrespect to your august station when I point that your worthless contribution has now added _two_ posts to the thread derail. Have a nice day now.


----------



## Bodshal

My humble A/V rack, and the S3. The LCD display (and the projector screen) are at the opposite end of the room, behind the camera. The speaker at the top is one of the center back surrounds.





Chris.


----------



## Bierboy

Hope you have some fans back there.


----------



## Bodshal

Bierboy said:


> Hope you have some fans back there.


Indeed. It would get quite toasty otherwise. I have a big extraction fan in the basement for it all, hooked to a UPS, using insulated flexible ducting to reduce the noise. Barely notice it.

Chris.


----------



## Bierboy

Bodshal said:


> Indeed. It would get quite toasty otherwise. I have a big extraction fan in the basement for it all, hooked to a UPS, using insulated flexible ducting to reduce the noise. Barely notice it.
> 
> Chris.


  Your photo vanished


----------



## Bodshal

Bierboy said:


> Your photo vanished


The server it was located upon needed a royal kicking. 

Chris.


----------



## ZombiE

Here's mine. Somethings missing though....










Z


----------



## eDbolson

Should have taken these in daylight, though - all the black features are pretty hard to see.
The cabinets are massive - almost dwarf the 62" Toshiba!




























For those worrying about heat - the front doors are all covered with grille cloth, and although there is a lot of warmth in there, all of the equipment except the DVR's have been operating for 6 years, the TiVo Series 1 with 2 80GB drives for 5 years (one drive did fail in that time). 

New Toshiba 62" DLP - replaced Runco 5800 rear projector last week.
TivoHD and (gulp) Moto/Comcast 3412 DVR (bottom left above subwoofer)
Sony A/V receiver - great sound.
DVD 301 disk changer, Dual cassette deck, VCR, and Turntable.
All controlled by Pronto TS1000 Remote.
TV switches the component and HDMI inputs (except for VCR and Tivo 1 - switched to single video by A/V receiver).
All audio switched by receiver (digital from DVR's and DVD, analog from TV itself - hardly ever watch it directly for obvious reasons)


----------



## Solman

How do I post pics of my setup, on my reply. I am quite proud of my set-up. I added on to my home 2 years ago and built in all components and TV with rear access to all of it. I also have an 8' x 8' electronics "closet" where all data and cable drops originate. That allows me to send my video signals (any of my 3 tivos or DVD) to any room I want. I also have a remote control (radio signal) that operates all components from any room in the house. I want to show it off.


----------



## eDbolson

You can post pictures as attachments, but it doesn't show on the message. Apparently, the best way is to load them on to some web site where they can be individually accessed by URL (I used my .Mac site, but I'm sure there are many alternatives including your own ISP) and then embed an "IMG" command like this (I put a space after the bracket so that it won't actually load the image):
[ IMG]http://homepage.mac.com/edbolson/.Pictures/Photo%20Album%20Pictures/2006-11-06%2000.44.53%20-0800/Image-F53367936D7211DB.jpg[ /IMG]
This is easy to do in the "advanced" editing mode.


----------



## infinitespecter

cotton168 said:


> Hey infinitespecter, just one question about your setup. What is that little device that is on top of the S3 with all the LED lights? Very interesting as I have never seen it before.


That would be the Dolby Headphone processor/Wireless Base for my Pioneer headphones. I live in a small apartment where the walls are very thin, so I never bothered to invest in a real sound system. I just use these headphones instead. CIP has one too, apparently, though his has blue lights instead of the red on mine. Oh, and here is an updated pic of my setup.


----------



## whitmans77

This thread has gotten me excited. i will be recieving my 56 inch toshiba dlp this weekend and I have to completely reset my viewing area.I have gotten some great ideas from seeing the pics on the thread. NOW i must get a Series 3. The thought of using a cable company dvr really scares me.


----------



## Jiffylush

Link to the set on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jiffylush/sets/72157594372803013/detail/

Individual pics (use above link if these don't work)

This is the mount, installed










Cables Run










Baseboards off










Cables in closet










continued below...


----------



## Jiffylush

New TV in action (pre electrical outlet)





































In-Wall Surge, complete










Mostly done










Still some touch-up to do, and some in-wall speakers to get.


----------



## hearncl

Here's my Series 3 (and other A/V components) setup:

Besides the S3, there is a Series 2 TiVo and a Motorola 3412 HD DVR. I'll probably return the 3412 to Comcast after I upgrade the S3's hard drive. The TV is a Samsung 50-inch DLP. Other components are a Marantz SR9200 receiver and DVD, CD, and VCR players. All devices are connected to the TV and speakers through the receiver, using component video and optical audio for the digital devices and analog connections for the other components.

All devices are controlled by a Home Theater Master MX-500 remote control. Codes for each device were "learned" to the MX-500 from the individual remotes. The Samsung TV remote doesn't have discrete input codes, so the appropriate codes were found on the Internet.

The biggest problem with this setup is the maze of wiring behind the console. I've labeled the connections to the receiver and kept a wiring diagram, but it's still time-consuming to make changes.


----------



## pinballfan

Here is my setup. 
First the good looking side:






Note the DirecTivo on the floor is not currently connected... Not sure where to put it!

Now the scary side:







Don't ask how many hours it took last time I rewired!


----------



## hearncl

Your wiring maze has me beat, but just by a little. (I can't take a picture of mine--too close to the wall.) There ought to be a solution to this. Cable ties or similar just make it harder to make changes. It's the same behind my computer.


----------



## squiddohio

My setup is a mess also, and the only thing I have found that helps a little bit is to use strips of colored tape at each end of the cable (and sometimes in the center) so I can identify the device involved. It's not much, but every little bit helps.


----------



## Bierboy

squiddohio said:


> My setup is a mess also, and the only thing I have found that helps a little bit is to use strips of colored tape at each end of the cable (and sometimes in the center) so I can identify the device involved. It's not much, but every little bit helps.


I feel your pain. With any home theater order, Crutchfield always sends a nice packet of colored labels to fix to both ends any conceivable cable, and I've used those for years. Very handy.


----------



## ah30k

Holy crap! Is that five satellite receivers?

I love the 1x3 spacers. I did the same until I finally got may ass in gear and installed shelves.


----------



## pinballfan

Bierboy said:


> I feel your pain. With any home theater order, Crutchfield always sends a nice packet of colored labels to fix to both ends any conceivable cable, and I've used those for years. Very handy.


Yeah I got a pack of those a while back. I don't think they have enough colors for me though. Besides, at least the ones they sent me also had text on the labels which I thought would just add to the confusion since for some reason they didn't include "Tivo #4", "Tivo #5", ...


----------



## pinballfan

ah30k said:


> Holy crap! Is that five satellite receivers?
> 
> I love the 1x3 spacers. I did the same until I finally got may ass in gear and installed shelves.


Yes, five. Assuming you only count what is connected...

The really big spacers at the bottom are on a Series 1 DirecTivo. Those had lousy ventilation. They vent in and out from the bottom of the unit.

I've gotten to where I want spacers for everything though, and I seem to make them bigger and bigger each time. I just take whatever scrap I have and chop it up on the table saw or band saw, and then take it over to the belt sander. Given the tools it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## HD_Dude

Nice thread!

Here we have an old 7-1/2 foot tall Ethan Allen entertainment cabinet from the days when TV's weighed 250 lbs...had to do some carpentry to fit the flatscreen...too wide from left to right.

From the top:

Klipsch Center Speaker

Tivo S3

Sony 40" Bravia LCD

Sony DHG-HDD-250

(bottom left)
Denon DVD-1920
Sony Super VHS

(bottom right)
Denon 5700 A/V Receiver

(not shown)
Klipsch L,R, SR, SL and 12" sub
Harmony 880
PS2
Sony Dolby Digital headphone system (partially viewable to the left of the center speaker)

The deal is...no wires (almost) can be showing. And when we have company the upper cabinet has to be closed, concealing the TV. All that makes my wife very happy.


----------



## squiddohio

Very nice setup.

I had a "too wide" problem with my setup also (photo posted above) which was solved by a router and a "pocket cut" on the left side of the cabinet.

. . . and someone should tell the kids in the prop department that wine glasses are never filled above the half-way point -- even with Italian red.


----------



## HD_Dude

Well, I'll fire him.

Except, oops..it wasn't that full for long!

And BTW it's a Coppola...as in Francis Ford. Since he's a director turned winemaker, I thought a bottle of his "Rosso Classic" would be appropriate for a home theater shot.


----------



## HD_Dude

squiddohio said:


> I had a "too wide" problem with my setup also (photo posted above) which was solved by a router and a "pocket cut" on the left side of the cabinet.


Went back a re-looked at your setup. Very, very nice! Very clean. I can see how the router solved your width problem.

Tell me...do you have a room behind the cabinets for cables? Or can you access them from the front?

Always interested, because hiding cabling is my life! lol


----------



## squiddohio

Love the Coppola -- excellent reds.

Access to the devices is through the wall in the bathroom that adjoins the den.

I had both rooms gutted and redone about five or six years ago. The "den" was originally a first floor bedroom (with closet) and the bathroom had a full tub that had not been used in 30 years since somebody added a second story to the house. The tub and closet are now gone. 

I had the contractor cut holes in the wall of the bathroom so I can have ready access the backs of the devices -- one tall cutout on the right behind the devices and a square one behind the TV (which used to be a Sony tube -- hence the problem finding a plasma that would fit -- I came within a quarter of an inch and the router did the rest).

The wall in the bathroom has 4 pieces of artwork, two of which cover the holes in the wall. These two frames are hung on the wall with hinges on one side and some velcro squares on the other so they can be opened readily. When closed, nobody can see that there are access panels in the wall. I have no photos at this time, but that could be arranged.

Time for more wine.


----------



## ashu

squiddohio said:


> Time for more wine.


Isn't it always? 

Nice setup and wire-hiding scheme! Someday ...


----------



## HD_Dude

squiddohio said:


> Love the Coppola -- excellent reds.
> 
> Access to the devices is through the wall in the bathroom that adjoins the den.


Brilliant!

In fact, I may raise a toast to you before too long!


----------



## ingenue007

here's mine:









oops you can't actually see the tivo. it is below the HK receiver ontop off oppo dvd player.

46'' samsung hdtv calibrated with dve. hk avr 445 with series 3 tivo, oppo dvd player, and roku soundbridge. all housed in crate and barrel entertainment center and controlled with harmony 880. speakers are 4x polk r50, polk csi25 center and 2 klh bookshelf speakers for rear back surround (7.1). new dayton 10'' sub coming soon.


----------



## randywalters

Now that i've had my S3 for a few weeks i guess it's time to post my setup 










Panasonic TH-42PX50U Plasma
Tivo Series 3 HD DVR w/CableCards
SA8300HD TWC Cable DVRs w/Passport 
MX-500 Universal Learning Remote
Gefen 2x2 HDMI Switcher/Splitter w/IR extender
Panasonic SA-HE200K 100 watt A/V Home Theater Reciever
Panasonic RP62K Progressive Scan DVD Player w/Faroudja Chip
Klipsch SB1 Front Speakers and Center Channel Speaker
JBL Rear surround speakers and JBL 150 watt Subwoofer
TEAC EQA-220 12-Band Graphic Equalizer
Technics RS-TS265 Dual Cassette Deck
Panasonic PV-9668 VCR
Mistubishi HS-U448 VCR


----------



## Bierboy

randywalters said:


> ...Technics RS-TS265 Dual Cassette Deck
> Panasonic PV-9668 VCR
> Mistubishi HS-U448 VCR


What is c-a-s-s-e-t-t-e? What is V-C-R?


----------



## squiddohio

A "cassette" was an ancient type of small case used to hold an enormous amount of a thin, unwieldy material called "tape," even though it did not have a sticky side. This tape, held inside the "cassette" was placed by our ancestors into an electrically driven box, called a "player," (even though real "playas" never owned them). The boxes, or "VCR" for short, (most historians think the V stood for video, but there is no consensus about the C or the R) could be identified by the neon "12:00" flashing on its front panel. By connecting the "player" to a "tube" (another obsolete device used to display "magic moving pictures," similar in function to our plasma screens, but weighing hundreds of pounds and sometimes growing to as much as four feet on a side). The player would record vestigial images, faded and grainy, which could be later played back on the "tube." With some effort, the image could be watched. Although popular in the 1980s, the "technology," such as it was, soon died out from lack of interest. For more information, you should root around in your grandmother's basement, where you will probably find one.


----------



## Mike Farrington

GT1Boy said:


>


Looks like someone's had 8.1 since early November! Is that the "Recently Deleted" folder being masked out? Couldn't just scroll up one item before taking that photo. Showoff.


----------



## Bierboy

Mike Farrington said:


> Looks like someone's had 8.1 since early November! Is that the "Recently Deleted" folder being masked out? Couldn't just scroll up one item before taking that photo. Showoff.


No, it's actually "Debby Does Dallas"


----------



## DCIFRTHS

randywalters said:


> Now that i've had my S3 for a few weeks i guess it's time to post my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panasonic TH-42PX50U Plasma
> Tivo Series 3 HD DVR w/CableCards
> SA8300HD TWC Cable DVRs w/Passport
> MX-500 Universal Learning Remote
> Gefen 2x2 HDMI Switcher/Splitter w/IR extender
> Panasonic SA-HE200K 100 watt A/V Home Theater Reciever
> Panasonic RP62K Progressive Scan DVD Player w/Faroudja Chip
> Klipsch SB1 Front Speakers and Center Channel Speaker
> JBL Rear surround speakers and JBL 150 watt Subwoofer
> TEAC EQA-220 12-Band Graphic Equalizer
> Technics RS-TS265 Dual Cassette Deck
> Panasonic PV-9668 VCR
> Mistubishi HS-U448 VCR


Where did you run the cables from the AV rack to the TV setup? Very clean setup


----------



## ashu

I agree - one of the cleanest setups I've seen 

Although there's far too many spooled magnetic tape playback devices, and 2 too many Scientific Atlanta "DVR" units in it


----------



## squiddohio

I would think that the cables are behind the giant baseboard under the wall with the window. The wall to the right has no baseboard. Still, it's better than spaghetti on the floor.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

squiddohio said:


> I would think that the cables are behind the giant baseboard under the wall with the window. The wall to the right has no baseboard. Still, it's better than spaghetti on the floor.


I thought that the mark above the power cords, near the plant, was the baseboard. Now that you pointed it out, I think you may be right about no baseboard on the other side.

I don't think that the baseboard looks giant though


----------



## Maeglin

I recently overhauled the audio half of my setup, and only had everything installed properly two days ago, so here's an update...










GE 40" Projection HDTV
Polk Audio SurroundBar and PSW10
Sony STR-DG1000, CDP-CE375 and Playstation 2
Roku SoundBridge M1001
Philips DVD player
Olympus VCR

...and, of course, the Series3


----------



## randywalters

squiddohio said:


> I would think that the cables are behind the giant baseboard under the wall with the window. The wall to the right has no baseboard. Still, it's better than spaghetti on the floor.


Good observation - yes the cables are run along the gigantic baseboard moldings, which is actually plastic 2300 Wiremold raceway. I have lots of various cables running through the 2300 molding on both sides of the TV table, all neatly bundled with velcro straps. The one running behind the couch is 800 series Wiremold (Cat5E, phone, extension power cord, surround speaker). I really have no other option, but it's not so bad 

Here's an AVS thread with more info:

http://archive2.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=612230&highlight=wiremold+2300

400, 800, 2300, 2300D.....


----------



## aaronwt

What's that big box on the upper right?



Maeglin said:


> I recently overhauled the audio half of my setup, and only had everything installed properly two days ago, so here's an update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GE 40" Projection HDTV
> Polk Audio SurroundBar and PSW10
> Sony STR-DG1000, CDP-CE375 and Playstation 2
> Roku SoundBridge M1001
> Philips DVD player
> Olympus VCR
> 
> ...and, of course, the Series3


----------



## Maeglin

aaronwt said:


> What's that big box on the upper right?


The subwoofer (PSW10). I have neighbors downstairs, so didn't really want it on the floor for that reason, but it' not a down-firing sub anyway.


----------



## windracer

Here's my setup.

Cabinet closed (normal, every day operation):









Cabinet open:









And my Visio schematic to keep everything straight:


----------



## rufusryker




----------



## DCIFRTHS

rufusryker said:


>


Now that's a TV


----------



## aaronwt

Bedroom S3









Computer Room S3









Living Room S3


----------



## ChuckyBox

windracer said:


> Here's my setup.
> 
> Cabinet closed (normal, every day operation):


Is that cabinet vented? It should be or you are going to fry some stuff -- starting with the hard drive in your TiVo. Parts Express has some vent systems, or you can DIY for pretty cheap.


----------



## murrays

I don't have a current photo, but I like to show of my HT just the same:










I'll try to get some more up to date photos...

-murray


----------



## Toeside

murrays said:


> I don't have a current photo, but I like to show of my HT just the same:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get some more up to date photos...
> 
> -murray


Excellent! :up: :up:


----------



## ashu

I agree!

Toeside forgot the [airquotes]tone[/airquotes], so here goes ...

[Mr. Burns]Excellent[/Mr. Burns]


----------



## r11roadster

Ok I finally tidied up a bit to take some pics of my setup.




























Whats the magic to embedding an image? the [ IMG ] tag does it on most sites don't seem to be working here though


----------



## Toeside

r11roadster, take the "?imgmax=..." off each link.


----------



## r11roadster

Toeside said:


> r11roadster, take the "?imgmax=..." off each link.


Tried that but all that does is make the link dissapear but no pic shows up


----------



## Toeside

Looks like you figured it out.  :up:


----------



## windracer

ChuckyBox said:


> Is that cabinet vented? It should be or you are going to fry some stuff -- starting with the hard drive in your TiVo.


Not really ... there is a hole in the back where the cables go out and up to the shelf area where the plasma is, but that's about it. 

I don't really have a problem with heat in the cabinet but when the receiver is on, I will leave the doors open because then it heats up fast. Otherwise, with the doors closed the TiVo reports 55C (Normal). I had my S2 in that cabinet for two years, then the TX20 for a year or so, and now the S3 and haven't had any heat-related failures.

Sure, I guess there's a risk to think about though.


----------



## windracer

r11roadster said:


> Whats the magic to embedding an image? the [ IMG ] tag does it on most sites don't seem to be working here though


Some sites don't allow referrals. I had that problem when I tried to host my images on my RoadRunner site.


----------



## r11roadster

Toeside said:


> Looks like you figured it out.  :up:


Really? they ain't loading here unless I enter the URL into a blank window. I assume they are loading for you.


----------



## ashu

r11roadster said:


> Ok I finally tidied up a bit to take some pics of my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the magic to embedding an image? the [ IMG ] tag does it on most sites don't seem to be working here though


Maybe google prevents 'hotlinking'? I can view the urls as images in separate windows (when not requested by a non-google.com html page)!


----------



## ashu

Ohh - the ONE image I pasted into a new browser window it showed up there. Just for me, I wnder? Maybe its from YOUR specific google cache and isn't visible until it I view/request it separately - after which it shows up for me (but not the ones I haven't yet viewed)?

Strange are the workings of google.


----------



## r11roadster

ashu said:


> Ohh - the ONE image I pasted into a new browser window it showed up there. Just for me, I wnder? Maybe its from YOUR specific google cache and isn't visible until it I view/request it separately - after which it shows up for me (but not the ones I haven't yet viewed)?.


I think it's the issue windracer ran into. google gives you a snipet to post a thumbnail into the message but I don't know how to insert html into a mesage and it work properly. it just shows the code in the message.


----------



## Bierboy

windracer said:


> ...Otherwise, with the doors closed the TiVo reports 55C (Normal)....


I don't care what TiVo says, 55C is too warm. You'll find most around here report their S3s running at between 40-46C (as does mine).


----------



## scorley22

Maeglin said:


> I recently overhauled the audio half of my setup, and only had everything installed properly two days ago, so here's an update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GE 40" Projection HDTV
> Polk Audio SurroundBar and PSW10
> Sony STR-DG1000, CDP-CE375 and Playstation 2
> Roku SoundBridge M1001
> Philips DVD player
> Olympus VCR
> 
> ...and, of course, the Series3


How do you like that Polk Soundbar? Sound good?

I can't run wires to the back of my den downstairs and refuse to run wires on the floor and I am looking for an alternative sound source. I was looking at the Bose 321 system, but have heard awful things about it... and I saw that soundbar and thought that might be a good option.


----------



## Maeglin

scorley22 said:


> How do you like that Polk Soundbar? Sound good?
> 
> I can't run wires to the back of my den downstairs and refuse to run wires on the floor and I am looking for an alternative sound source. I was looking at the Bose 321 system, but have heard awful things about it... and I saw that soundbar and thought that might be a good option.


I like it... it doesn't replace a normal surround setup, but it does do what it claims to do. It's kind of like being at the back of a movie theatre, with the surround sources being out to the side, but more toward the front than the side or back of the viewing position.

Like your den, my living room doesn't lend itself to a full surround system, and isn't shaped right for things like the Yamaha YSP-1. Among the solutions that didn't depend on those things, the SurroundBar seemed like it had the best reviews, and so far I'm not disappointed.

The only thing that did disappoint was the process of getting the TV bracket for it, which at the moment is available only directly. Polk's web store seemed degrees of magnitude slower than most e-commerce sites out there (though it may have been because the bracket was a fairly new product, just released 2 weeks ago), and the tracking number I received from them was wrong. If you can work with the shelf stand or wall bracket that comes with it, though, then you're spared that headache.


----------



## acvthree

Ok, so how are you getting the pictures into the message and not as an attachement?

Al


----------



## Maeglin

acvthree said:


> Ok, so how are you getting the pictures into the message and not as an attachement?


Part 1 - Web host outside the forum that allows image hotlinking

Part 2 - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode


----------



## Mike Farrington

acvthree said:


> Ok, so how are you getting the pictures into the message and not as an attachement?


Image Tags. Place the URL of a photo within "img" tags like this:

[ img ]http://www.mydomain.com/myphoto.jpg[ /img ]

But remove the spaces. I used spaces to illustrate how to do image tags. If I had not used spaces, it would have created a link to a nonexistent image.


----------



## acvthree

Well, I don't have the picture on an external web site so, attached it is...

Here is my setup.

My house was built in 1990 and wet bars were very common then. Also, completely useless in my den because any arrangement of chairs that allowed viewing of a TV also blocked the wet bar.

I yanked the wet bar and had an insert, a stand alone piece of furniture built, that slid exactly into the hole that was left behind.

As you can see it has a space for the TV, a shelf for the center channel, drawers on the left and right for DVD storage. What looks like shelves in the center where the equipment is house is actually a full extension drawer that allows me access to the rear of the equipment for cabling. In practice, given my increased need for reading glasses, I remove the drawer for any real cable changes.

The equipment list:

Samsung 56" TV, HLN567
B&W 804 mains
B&W HTM2 center channel
B&W CWM650 ceiling speakers (3 for 6.1, I just had no place for anything else)
Rocket UFW-10 subwoofer
Pioneer VSX84TX receiver
Pioneer DV59AVR DVD player
Tivo Series 3

I had to do a lot of work to mitigate accoustic problems with the wood walls and floor. There is a large rug and tapestries on the wall that helps a lot. The VSX84 was an enormous improvement to the sound with the equalizer and phase correction.

I did not have a dedicated theater room, so my goal was to have a good theater experience and still have a room that looked like a den. 

I think it worked. 

Al


----------



## xjonx

1. Pioneer Elite 7.1 Channel Receiver VSX-72TXV
2. Pioneer Elite Plasma Display (Media Receiver) PRO-1130HD (PRO-R60U)
3. Pioneer Elite Plasma Display (50" Display Panel) PRO-1130HD 
(PRO-506PU)
4. TiVo Series 3 HDTV DVR with 2 cableCARDS installed for multiple 
simultaneous HD recordings.
5. ReplayTV Model 5080
6. Panasonic 5 disk DVD changer DVD-F87
7. iPOD with custom made docking station. 30gb 3G
8. Pioneer 100w 4 driver speakers, 10" woofers HPM-900
9. Sony 110w 7.1 Surround System with powered Sub woofer SA-WMS367

Note: Not shown in images, a Sony Vaio Media Center 
PC(VGC-RA840G), Pioneer 6 disk CD changer, Pioneer Dual Cassette Deck. I 
also have an additional 5 Disk DVD, RepayTV and TiVo series 3, along 
with a D-Link DSM-320 media server, in the bedroom.
I have 5 cableCARDS installed two in each TiVo and one in the HDTV. The 
cable company had 4 different installers come over to check out my "wild 
entertainment center."
It was the most card that had been installed and activated in any one 
system.

The devices here and in the bedroom are all networked together (along 
with 2 other computers) so I can record 4 HDTV programs 3 SDTV programs, 
and watch another HD or SD program Live while streaming an IPTV feed 
from the computer.
Also not shown in this early image are 2 additional wide screen LCD 
monitors on top of each speaker so that I could serf the Internet while 
watching a program through the media center interface and have the 
program guide up on the third screen.


----------



## mattack

murrays said:


> I don't have a current photo, but I like to show of my HT just the same:


So that's flush against the wall, right? (err, the frame sticks out a bit).. So you have to go in the other room to fiddle with connections?


----------



## TiVo Steve

1 S2 and 2 S1's = S4...


----------



## murrays

mattack said:


> So that's flush against the wall, right? (err, the frame sticks out a bit).. So you have to go in the other room to fiddle with connections?


Sorry for the late response...

Yes, the TV is flush with the drywall with a frame in front. Here's a picture of the back:










-murray


----------



## rebubbler

Two video sources: Canadian sat tv & Cox cable. Video from either source can be sent to either screen or to both. This setup is handy (I have it in two rooms) to watch two different shows at the same time -closed caption can be added- one in hi def and one in standard. I am quite happy with this set-up and it rarely gets boring.


----------



## Mike Lang




----------



## Mike Lang

^^^^^^^^^^
There's no S3 in those pics, but it's been added since the pics were taken.


----------



## Mike Farrington

So does that smaller TV swing primarily to be viewable from multiple positions, or to protect it from the dart board?


----------



## Mike Lang

Mike Farrington said:


> So does that smaller TV swing primarily to be viewable from multiple positions, or to protect it from the dart board?


That's so you can either watch 2 games at the same time from the front or so people sitting at the poker table can see a screen since the main screen is at too much of an angle. I can send A/V from any of the 3 HD TiVos or the DVD player to the 32".


----------



## drew00001

How do you like the TV over the fireplace? Everyone tells me I should to the same, but the wall behind is only 12 feet back. With the couch, that puts the viewing distance about 10 feet. Not sure if this is enough. Do you think I'll wind up with a kink in my neck by staring up?


----------



## talkingtiki

my setup


----------



## URPREY

Here's mine with a Series 3, Mitsubishi HC3000u, and a 100" screen (my photography skills are lacking lol):


----------



## EVizzle

Gorgeous setup! I love the entire arrangement!


----------



## BigT4187

Love the "Ambi-light" around the screen. How did you do that?


----------



## URPREY

BigT4187 said:


> Love the "Ambi-light" around the screen. How did you do that?


I mounted rope lighting from Home Depot around the perimeter of the aluminum frame for the screen. It's a DIY screen I built for about $150.


----------



## BigT4187

URPREY said:


> I mounted rope lighting from Home Depot around the perimeter of the aluminum frame for the screen. It's a DIY screen I built for about $150.


Very clever. I'd like to hear more about the screen you made.


----------



## blhirsch

WOW!!! I'm salivating over everybody's setup.

It's good to see all the different ways people do it as I've not actually made the move to flat panel.

This is my CURRENT setup:










My plan is to mount the flat panel over the fireplace, leaving the place where the TV currently is as a little reading nook. I have an antique Stickley chair that I'll refinish and put there along with a reading lamp and a little side table that will house the components (Sony receiver/DVD player, s3, Wii), and put the front speakers (you can see one in the picture) on either side of the fireplace. I'd like to mount the center channel and Wii bar WITH the flat panel, and then leave the rear speakers where they are. I'd be ditching the CDs as we just use our computer with AirTunes to listen to music. I don't think I've loaded a CD in years.

My problem is routing the cables. We use that fireplace so I don't think I should go into the wall with them, and although I'm fine with some kind of white cable router, I don't see how it's going to fit around my mantle in an aesthetically pleasing way.

I guess I could go up to the ceiling rather than down to the mantle, but the ceilings are about 12 feet high there, and I suspect that it'll be even more noticeable there.

I'm stuck.


----------



## URPREY

BigT4187 said:


> Very clever. I'd like to hear more about the screen you made.


I followed all of the discussions from AVS Forum so I can't take credit for the idea, only the construction 

I used a piece of 4x8 sheet of WilsonArt DW laminate (yes, countertop laminate  ) and mounted it to a square tube aluminum frame I constructed. From there I covered some 1x3s with black felt and mounted them to the frame, and then attached the rope lighting. Total cost of the screen was ~$150...

Here's a link to the main thread where I got most of my information:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=708240

Hope that helps!


----------



## bareyb

Here's ours. I'm proud to say I got off my duff and did the whole installation myself. Surround sound, video distribution and HDMI cables all under the house or up the walls. Lot's of wall plates and clean setup for whoever gets this house next. I'll tell you what though... I sure never anticipated how much work that was going to be! That was a LOT of work.


----------



## drew00001

bareyb said:


> Here's ours. I'm proud to say I got off my duff and did the whole installation myself. Surround sound, video distribution and HDMI cables all under the house or up the walls. Lot's of wall plates and clean setup for whoever gets this house next. I'll tell you what though... I sure never anticipated how much work that was going to be! That was a LOT of work.


Nice looking TV. Is that a Sony?


----------



## bareyb

drew00001 said:


> Nice looking TV. Is that a Sony?


Yes. Good eye. It's a Sony Bravia (LCD) 52". We opted for the Jaime Hyneman version. 



> Jamie Hyneman, Co-Host Mythbusters
> 
> Hailing from Indiana farm country, Jamie Hyneman is a multifaceted man: wilderness survival expert, boat captain, diver, linguist, animal wrangler, machinist and chef, to name a few. His career has been equally diverse: Jamie earned a degree in Russian languages and literature and ran a sailing/diving charter business in the Caribbean for several years before he moved over to the visual-effects industry.
> 
> Once he had joined that field and had worked for several production companies, Jamie found his way to Colossal Pictures' model shop, where he managed the production of models and special effects for hundreds of commercials and movies. Then, eight years ago, Jamie took over the shop and created M5 Industries Inc.
> 
> Today, the top U.S. production companies seek out M5 Industries when unusual or problematic props need to be fabricated, especially if they involve animatronics or robotics. Jamie has worked on the Matrix sequels for Eon Productions, as well as Star Wars: Episodes I and II for Industrial Light and Magic, among others.
> 
> Jamie has also worked on commercials for major automobile manufacturers, soft-drink companies (including 7-UP) and athletic shoe companies (including Nike). And in the midst of all this activity, Jamie has diversified his company into toy prototyping as well.
> 
> The holder of several patents and the winner of numerous industry awards Jamie is also a long-standing Screen Actors Guild member.


----------



## cwoody222

cwoody222 said:


> My TV just seems small in comparison  But, in my defense, my apt is small and I don't sit far away. Sorry about the flash glare. Hiro from Heroes didn't show up as well as I hoped he could


Yikes... I should try to update this to get a pic with the Wii instead of that old GameCube!


----------



## Maeglin

cwoody222 said:


> Yikes... I should try to update this to get a pic with the Wii instead of that old GameCube!


Hell, I need to update mine with the not-quite-a-month-old Samsung DLP that's sitting there now


----------

